# Looking for a new Backpack



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

After this summer I have decided that my backpack is starting to get a little worn out and needs replacing. I want to get another internal frame pack that is big enough for week long trips (maybe up to 10 days) and will be most likely only be used for backpacking trips involving fishing and camping. I already have a hunting pack (badlands 2800) so it will most likely never be used for hunting trips. I was wondering what you guys recommended and why you like or dislike the pack that you have.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Vortex, made by the same local company who makes Badlands. Long before they were making Badlands hunting packs, they were making Vortex packs.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Looked at the Vortex website looks like they only make badlands and william joseph packs unless I am missing something.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Nobody out there has any opinions on backpacks?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

leviwin said:


> Nobody out there has any opinions on backpacks?


I use an external frame. I have always used an external frame backpack.

I am an old man, 20lbs overweight and a moderator. What do I know?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Why do you prefer external frames over internal? I have used both and am open to change.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

There are so many options out there right now. If you dont' want a hunting pack and will only use it for pack in trips, I would probably go for an external frame pack as mentioned above. They are typically lighter and designed for carrying loads. You can attach your hunting pack to it as well to use once you are in the backcountry. If you want an internal like you said, look into Mystery Ranch Crew Cab, the Kuiu Icon, Eberlestock Just One, and the Hornhunter Full Curl. Most of these can expand to carry enough for a backcountry trip, and pack down enough to be a day pack. There are a lot of other options out there as well. Most of these are going to run a few hundred bucks and up.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Blacks Creek Alaskan I'll sell ya for 100 bucks. More then big enough for a weeklong pack trip


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have an Osprey Atmos and I love it! I have done numberous 40lb, 20 mile trips this year with it, including a Wind river trip. Head down to REI and test drive one. They have sand bags you can use to test weight! Gregory make some awesome stuff too!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

leviwin said:


> Why do you prefer external frames over internal? I have used both and am open to change.


Got me. Like many old farts I started with a Boy Scout external pack. Then in the late 70s I started using the Colemean Peak1 external polymer-framed packs. They were totally off the wall. Had an endless amount of adjustments and I could make it fit everyone in the family and all the tourists that came out to visit and hike out west. The frame had slots around the entire perimeter that webbing straps slide into. The pack bag was removable and the wide variety of strap slots made it easy to tie down all shapes and sizes of big game.

That old Coleman Peak1 frame is the basis of the Dwight Schuh hunting backpack that is still popular today. I still use one from time to time and my ice-fishing backpack, that I load up to the hilt, is an external Peak1.

So I got use to externals, especially for very heavy loads, and just stuck with them, graduating up to the Cabela's externals and following all their models and upgrades through the years. I still use a Cabela's external today. It is light and comfortable, the model of pack I wore both times I walked the Wind River Mountains end-to-end.

I have a nice internal. Took it on a 78-mile hike, the Wyoming Range, and just didn't care for it that much. Made a couple of short hikes up in the Uintas and then just put it away. Been about 15 years ago or more.

Outside of big game hunting I see fewer externals these days. And I'm seeing more and more internals used by big game hunters. That says a lot about the popularity and the advancements that have been made with the internals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> leviwin said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you prefer external frames over internal? I have used both and am open to change.
> ...


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

That's funny you mention the Coleman peak 1 pack. It was actually my first pack I got as a boys scout and I still have it today. It is a youth model though and not very useful to me personally now. I keep it around to let others borrow it and will let my son use it when he gets old enough. I like all the attachment points as well. It is amazing how much a kid can attach with a few strands of baling twine. It has served me well. I was under the impression that the internal frame packs were a little lighter, but I have never checked the actual weights of both types and compared them side by side. It also seems much harder to find external frame packs these days limiting the selection. Most of the camping types stores seem to have internal framed packs.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

How heavy is your typical load for a 3-4 day trip? For a 7 day or longer trip?

Are you interested in light weight or ultra light weight backpacking?

Do you like a top loader or panel loader? Do you like external pockets? Do you want an internal H20 sleeve? 

Those questions are important in determining what pack would work for you.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I usually pack up to 65-70 lbs depending on the trip. I would prefer a lightweight pack. I have a top loader now with some external pockets. I also have a h20 sleeve, but I never use it. I not to picky on the other stuff just want it to be durable and carry all the stuff I need.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

leviwin said:


> I usually pack up to 65-70 lbs depending on the trip. I would prefer a lightweight pack. I have a top loader now with some external pockets. I also have a h20 sleeve, but I never use it. I not to picky on the other stuff just want it to be durable and carry all the stuff I need.


65-70 lbs? Wow, carrying a watermelon? 12 pack of Bud bottles? 

I guess that's OK if yer on the trail for 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I love my pack made by rei internal frame one of there biggest models I owned a couple external frames before this and it is super comfortable and hauls weight very nicely. My buddy has an osprey and loves it


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I usually end up carrying extra stuff, because I got with the scouts. When I'm by myself it is much lighter.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

65-70 pounds requires a pretty stout pack.

I've done backpacking with Scouts. The secret is to do pack inspections with them so that they are carrying everything they need. I remember when we were doing a 5 day Uintahs trip, and I had been preaching lightweight backpacking to the boys. I had helped them find a lot of gear (E-Bay is great for good, used gear). This one boy called me two days before the trip and said he was concerned about how heavy his pack was. So, he brought his pack to my house and we went through it. I gotta say that worried mothers are the enemies of lightweight backpacking. A case of juice boxes and a change of clothing for each day added about 20 pounds to the kid's pack weight.

I think 40 lbs is very reasonable for a 7-10 day trip. I'm usually under 30 lbs, but it takes some investment in gear, and attention to detail to keep the weight in that range.

My favorite pack is the Mountainsmith Ghost. Unfortunately, mine was stolen a few years ago and the pack is no longer made. It was a panel loader that weighed in at 2 lbs 4 oz and carried about 3300 cu inches. I'm still looking for the perfect pack. 

I've heard good things about Osprey packs and I kinda like the look of some of the lightweight REI packs.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info BradN. I probably don't pack that much weight. It just feels like it. I have been looking at the REI packs and Osprey. Just not sure which one I want to get. I figure since it is winter I have time to look.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info BradN. I probably don't pack that much weight. It just feels like it. I have been looking at the REI packs and Osprey. Just not sure which one I want to get. I figure since it is winter I have time to look.


----------

